# Grafischer "Delete" Button



## MOD (14. September 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hab mal ne Anfrage bezüglich eines grafischen Delete-Button um eingaben in ein Formular zu löschen.
Den grafischen Submit-Button habe ich mittels:

```
<input type="image" name="submit" src="images/button_send.gif" value="submit" alt="Abschicken" align="bottom" border="0" width="120" height="19">
```
eingefügt.

Streng logisch müsste das Ganze doch mit dem Value="delete" auch mit dem Delete-Button funktionieren, tut es aber nicht   

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

Greetz, MOD


----------



## Quaese (15. September 2005)

Hi,

du kannst dem Reset-Button die Grafik als Hintergrundbild zuweisen.

```
<input type="reset" style="background: url(bild.gif) 0 0 no-repeat; width: 80px; height: 20px; border: 0;" value="Reset" />
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

